# Cruisin the Conejo



## ssing20 (Aug 1, 2007)

Is anyone planning on riding it this Saturday? Will the wildfires in Santa Barbara affect the routes? I hope to do either the 62 or the 68 mile route.

http://www.cvcbike.org/?page_id=35


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I probably won't do the ride. Those are my home roads, so there's no real motivation to spend the money. However, if you see an old fat guy on a steel Lemond, give a wave!

The Jesusita fire shouldn't have any material impact on the ride. I could see the smoke plume off in the distance yesterday, but there was no haze around here (I live ~1.5mi from the start/finish). It has happened in the past that the wind to carried the smoke and ash down here, but I wouldn't worry too much about it. SB is 50 miles away.

It looks like the weather will cooperate, with high temps more moderate than we've had over the last couple of days. It will still be bright and warm on Mulholland, so don't forget the sun block.

For a little extra fun, you could time yourself on the Rock Store climb. Look for the yellow pedestrian sign in the vicinity of the store to start your clock. Local hot-shot climbers will do it in 14 minutes. When in shape, I need about 18-20 minutes. Right now I'm more of a 25-minute man.

Have fun!

JSR


----------

